# Why does everyone love Marshal so much??



## Pixelorez (Mar 22, 2014)

Please tell me...
What is so speacial about him??





I mean like, he's cute and all that, but just why???
There are cuter villagers, cooler villagers and happier villagers.
So... Why is he so special????
Also sorry to all his fans, i'm not trying to start a fight here, so please don't hate me for it.
I know that all of you have their own opinions, so sorry about that.


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Mar 22, 2014)

IKR! It`s weird!


----------



## Zigzag991 (Mar 22, 2014)

Because people have opinions.


----------



## Zeo (Mar 22, 2014)

From what I know...

Some people want him because of his furniture set.


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 22, 2014)

I love him because of in general! His house is perfect and he's so cute <3 His buyout's in auctions though are ridiculous. XD


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 22, 2014)

^^^this.people love or hate certain

And I love him because his cranky-smug split personality. And cute af


----------



## olivetree123 (Mar 22, 2014)

a fun drinking game: take a shot every time someone asks "why is Marshal popular???"
die of alcohol poisoning


(heck knows why everyone likes him)
(maybe as someone above mentioned: everyone just wants to buy his sloppy furniture off him)


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 22, 2014)

Because people like him?? Why do you need to question everybody's opinion? Is it bothering you so much on a personal level that you had to make a thread about it?


----------



## Piroshi (Mar 22, 2014)

If you know that everyone has their own opinions then why are you even asking? That's exactly your answer.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 22, 2014)

Krissi2197 said:


> Because people like him?? Why do you need to question everybody's opinion? Is it bothering you so much on a personal level that you had to make a thread about it?



He's literally made the last 3 threads like this. I'm pretty sure he's doing it on purpose. I've already stated my opinion of Marshal, which is, OH MAN -- an opinion. _Just like everyone else's._

Can you stop making these threads now, please?


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 22, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> He's literally made the last 3 threads like this. I'm pretty sure he's doing it on purpose. I've already stated my opinion of Marshal, which is, OH MAN -- an opinion. _Just like everyone else's._
> 
> Can you stop making these threads now, please?


Probably doing it to get the TBT bells or something. :/


----------



## Stacie (Mar 22, 2014)

olivetree123 said:


> a fun drinking game: take a shot every time someone asks "why is Marshal popular???"
> die of alcohol poisoning



R.I.P.

I don't care for him, I don't mind that a lot of people do.  Why is there a "why do you like Marshall" thread up like every few days?


----------



## Zigzag991 (Mar 22, 2014)

Pretty much what I gathered.


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 22, 2014)

I was wondering the same thing.

I'm fairly new to the game and Animal Crossing in general, and I started with Marshal. When others found out I had him they went NUTS and started offering me all kinds of stuff. Unfortunately for them, I'm attached to all my starter villagers, so I turned them all down xD

Anytime I see anyone's dreamie list, 9 times out of 10 Marshal is on it. And I always wonder why xD


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 22, 2014)

Stacie said:


> R.I.P.
> 
> I don't care for him, I don't mind that a lot of people do.  Why is there a "why do you like Marshall" thread up like every few days?



Because people just won't get it through their skulls to stop making these threads, and the mods won't make a megathread for it. That's why.


----------



## undadac (Mar 22, 2014)

Considering I've never said anything about my opinions on marshal yet I will this one time... I don't like em that's just my opinion I don't Evn think he's cute lol. It's weird and he is BARELY kawaii 

His house is nice but like it's not cute it probably smells bad


----------



## Gummysaur (Mar 22, 2014)

Usually I type up some paragraph explaining why, but I'm just so tired of these damn posts that I'll just refrain for now.


----------



## toxapex (Mar 22, 2014)

MikeJ777 said:


> I was wondering the same thing.
> 
> I'm fairly new to the game and Animal Crossing in general, and I started with Marshal. When others found out I had him they went NUTS and started offering me all kinds of stuff. Unfortunately for them, I'm attached to all my starter villagers, so I turned them all down xD
> 
> Anytime I see anyone's dreamie list, 9 times out of 10 Marshal is on it. And I always wonder why xD



I started with Marsal too, actually! I guess he looks pretty cool, but I'm just a fan of the smug personality in general. Kidd was my favorite villager in my previous (corrupted) town. But I dunno... I guess Marshal's just grown on me?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 22, 2014)

Gummysaur said:


> Usually I type up some paragraph explaining why, but I'm just so tired of these damn posts that I'll just refrain for now.



Don't bother. They don't actually look at those posts. I'm sure we'll see the same thread tomorrow for someone else! It was Beau a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 22, 2014)

I don't understand these posts, period. Who cares about what other people's opinions/preferences of villagers are? If somebody likes Marshal, let them like Marshal without questioning it. :/


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 22, 2014)

Wow yet another thread complaining about a popular villager
you are so different
wow u are the supreme


----------



## Leopardfire (Mar 22, 2014)

I posted earlier how I don't see the appeal in Marshal. I guess a lot of people find him cute. 

You said that they're cuter villagers, but that's just pure opinion. A lot of people think he's the cutest, some think it's Beau, etc. No one villager is the cutest.


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 22, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> I started with Marsal too, actually! I guess he looks pretty cool, but I'm just a fan of the smug personality in general. Kidd was my favorite villager in my previous (corrupted) town. But I dunno... I guess Marshal's just grown on me?



He grew on me as well. His house is right under mine, so I always see him when I get on the game xD

"Like a good neighbor, Marshal is there!"


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 22, 2014)

Krissi2197 said:


> I don't understand these posts, period. Who cares about what other people's opinions/preferences of villagers are? If somebody likes Marshal, let them like Marshal without questioning it. :/



People are really superficial. Just take a gander through the couple of threads that he's made and you'll see that a few people are like "I HATE THEM BECAUSE THEYRe POPuLAR zZZ SO OBVIVOUSly THIS EMANAs I HAveL TO  MAKE a THRED AbOUT IT!!!!!" 

I need a drink. Or five. This is worse than the "WoW is dead" threads on MMOC every day.


----------



## undadac (Mar 22, 2014)

Needless to say id sell him if he came to my town like everyone does daily... What's with all the hype lol


----------



## HelloAnna (Mar 22, 2014)

I used to ask why, now I know. Eventually it'll come to you, just wait. xD


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 22, 2014)

Marshmallow themed + cute = i needed him for food town 
now hes here i love him, hes been here since a few days after i made the town


----------



## Pixelorez (Mar 22, 2014)

Ok guys! Why are you angry at me? I don't get it. I am asking these questions to hear oppinions of others. Not to get bells. I just want to hear what other people think.
That is why I asked. And also, I am reading every single answer, that's why I asked, to get answers. If you don't want to answer, just don't answer it.
Thank you.


----------



## Hound00med (Mar 22, 2014)

Based off a marshmallow, squirrels are well liked, his facial expression, his hair and his big bushy tail

Put simply.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 22, 2014)

I think he's okay and sorta cute. However If I ever get him into my cycling town without having to give him to a friend I will be grinning like mad.. since $$$. 

I think he'd be more interesting as a cranky.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 22, 2014)

Pixelorez said:


> Ok guys! Why are you angry at me? I don't get it. I am asking these questions to hear oppinions of others. Not to get bells. I just want to hear what other people think.
> That is why I asked. And also, I am reading every single answer, that's why I asked, to get answers. If you don't want to answer, just don't answer it.
> Thank you.



There have been many, MANY "Why do people love (insert popular villager here) so much?!" threads. You made multiple threads like this today, and you're probably making people who like Marshal feel bad. That's why.


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 22, 2014)

If he was Cranky, things would be so much simpler, gr


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 22, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> If he was Cranky, things would be so much simpler, gr



^tbh, what I've been saying this entire time


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 22, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> If he was Cranky, things would be so much simpler, gr



When I first saw him, I figured he was a cranky... It's weird.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh and for the love of god, please don't pull the "I'm new so I didn't know there were a million threads a week about this". It might be true, but simply either searching or literally even browsing would give you the information you so desperately needed. Some people like him. Some people do not. It is simple.


----------



## Neriifur (Mar 22, 2014)

Take all my feels.


----------



## Pixelorez (Mar 22, 2014)

Can I delete this tread or something? I feel like people want to kill me because of it. God... I just asked simple question!


----------



## Improv (Mar 22, 2014)

Pixelorez said:


> Can I delete this tread or something? I feel like people want to kill me because of it. God... I just asked simple question!



you asked a question that 29837492837498237492387492387492874 others have asked just take a HINT and stop posting them everyone has opinions oomg.


----------



## Pixelorez (Mar 22, 2014)

Last thing I'm going to say to this threat.
I am SORRY.
I am an idiot for asking this question OK? Just, could you forgive me?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Mar 22, 2014)

You can lock it by selecting "close thread" if I'm not mistaken. And, uh, nobody's trying to kill you. The consensus is everyone is tired of these threads, nothing more.


----------



## Neriifur (Mar 22, 2014)

Pixelorez said:


> Last thing I'm going to say to this threat.
> I am SORRY.
> I am an idiot for asking this question OK? Just, could you forgive me?



Well we all make mistakes at the beginning, it's okay.  I got yelled at in the beginning too, not for this, but something else lol.

At the top right of this thread, there should be "Administrative Tools" or something, and you can choose to close the thread that way.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Mar 22, 2014)

Tread on the thread that leads to the trail that travels to the lock past the treat of threats to lock this thread, and don't follow this trend again. Oh, and don't forget your bread.


Did that make sense?


----------



## 1980 Something Spaceguy (Mar 22, 2014)

lots of threads like this huh


----------



## Stacie (Mar 22, 2014)

mayormako said:


> lots of threads like this huh



...and they still get lots of replies! 


Pretty sure OPs can only lock their threads in the retail and villager trading sections so we need a mod for this.


----------



## PrincessLivaboo (Mar 22, 2014)

*why do people have to be so rude? *
just because there are MANY threads like this one DOESN'T mean someone takes the time to read every single one. 
He just asked a question to get insight on why. And frankly it doesn't need the negative comments. Who the ef cares that there are so many threads like this one. 
I ask questions because i either want to know the opinions of others or i just dont effing know what it is. 
There is no need to be so rude about it.

IF YOU DON'T WANT TO SEE IT- DON'T READ IT AND WASTE YOUR TIME BY REPLYING.
it's that simple.


----------



## kasane (Mar 22, 2014)

Everyone has their opinions, but...
- Marshal is a cute fluffy marshmallow squirrel
- He has some of the sloppy furniture


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 22, 2014)

As you can see, these threads do not fair well. Everyone has their own opinions. Some people will like popular villagers while others like non-popular villagers. Just because someone likes a popular villager doesn't mean everyone else should and just because someone dislikes a popular villager doesn't mean everyone else should.

Whether you like a villager or not or are just plain curious, the only answer as to why anyone likes any villager is because it's their opinion.


----------

